# Weed ID Needed



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

This weed has a very deep fibrous taproot and rarely seen to produce some tiny cupped (yellow-white) flowers. Doesn't get taller than 2-3 inches out of the ground. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like a shrub ground cover ....


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Looks like a shrub ground cover ....


Damn. After searching the internet for so long with no weeds matching up, I'd say you're right. 
Thanks!


----------



## jame842 (3 mo ago)

Mega one weed Created in 2013 by Terraform Genetics who crossed Conspiracy Kush and Blue Dream, The Mega One is a blue-ish purple sativa strain that radiates with the smell of blueberries and cream with a spicy finish. 
*








Dispensary In San Diego 2022 a store of cannabis products


As a dispensary in San Diego, we are proud of our high-quality, licensed cannabis products on the market with delivery and bringing expertly cured strains.



www.kingkind.co




*


----------

